# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Temporada de incendios forestales 2013

## sergi1907

Este año empiezan pronto los incendios :Mad: 

Un incendio de grandes dimensiones arrasa una masa boscosa en Montanuy.

El fuego se originó a última hora de este sábado en una zona muy escarpada. Hasta la zona se han desplazado el consejero de Medio Ambiente y el director general del Medio Natural.

Un incendio de grandes dimensiones está arrasando una masa boscosa de Aneto, en el término municipal de Montanuy, el mismo donde ardieron más de 2.000 hectáreas en marzo del año pasado. 

El fuego se declaró minutos antes de las diez de la noche del sábado en una zona de pastizal alto a unos 1.500 metros de altitud. Los vecinos de Montanuy se dieron cuenta cuando al salir de la cabalgata de Reyes, "al ver un resplandor en la montaña", señaló el alcalde, José María Agullana. 

Durante la noche estuvieron trabajando en la extinción bomberos del parque de Benabarre con apoyo de los de otros parques vecinos de Catañuña: Viella, Tremp y Pont de Suert. 

El problema es que subió de altitud hasta llegar a un área arbolada y ahora mismo es imposible acceder a él por tierra. En estos momentos solo se puede trabajar con medios aéreos. Se han incorporado los helicopteros de Alcorisa (Teruel) y otros refuerzos de Navarra, Cataluña y Valencia. También está trabajando la Unidad Militar de Emergencias y, según fuentes del Gobierno de Aragón, se espera a dos hidroaviones de la base de Torrejón de Ardoz (Madrid).

El centro de mando se ha establecido en Aneto, hasta donde se han desplazado el consejero de Medio Ambiente, Modesto Lobón, y el director general de Gestión Forestal, Roque Vicente. 

De momento, aseguró el alcalde, la situación parece estabilizada, a lo que las fuentes de la DGA añadieron que se cuenta a favor con las bajas temperaturas y la ausencia de viento. No hay cálculo todavía de las hectáreas afectadas.

Sobre el origen del fuego, el alcalde apuntó que es "intencionado" porque se inició en tres sitios distintos. Además era ya de noche y la zona está lejos de un núcleo habitado.

A diferencia del incendio de marzo de 2012, ningún núcleo urbano está amenazado. Cabe recordar que entonces hubo que deslojar 13 pueblos de los municipios de Montanuy y Laspaules.

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...4_1101026.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Joe macho.
Pero me extraña bastante que hay pasto en esas zonas a estas alturas. Y más que no esté nevado.

----------


## sergi1907

El fuego se dio por controlado a las diez menos cuarto de la noche
Un incendio forestal calcinó este domingo por la noche 1,3 hectáreas de vegetación en el término municipal de Aiguamúrcia, según han informado los Bomberos de la Generalitat.

El fuego se produjo cerca de la partida de Santes Creus y comenzó a las cinco y media de la tarde. Los bomberos, que desplazaron cinco dotaciones hasta la zona, lo dio por controlado pocas horas más tarde, a las diez menos cuarto de la noche, aunque permanecieron en el lugar del incendio hasta bien entrada la una de la madrugada.

http://www.naciodigital.cat/delcamp/...io/aiguamurcia

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

> El fuego se dio por controlado a las diez menos cuarto de la noche
> Un incendio forestal calcinó este domingo por la noche 1,3 hectáreas de vegetación en el término municipal de Aiguamúrcia, según han informado los Bomberos de la Generalitat.
> 
> El fuego se produjo cerca de la partida de Santes Creus y comenzó a las cinco y media de la tarde. Los bomberos, que desplazaron cinco dotaciones hasta la zona, lo dio por controlado pocas horas más tarde, a las diez menos cuarto de la noche, aunque permanecieron en el lugar del incendio hasta bien entrada la una de la madrugada.
> 
> http://www.naciodigital.cat/delcamp/...io/aiguamurcia


Ya empezamos con los incendios... :Mad: 

¡Y estamos en Enero!

----------


## Luján

*Veintitrés desalojados por un incendio forestal en Calp*


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...lp/970064.html




> Incendio*Veintitrés desalojados por un incendio forestal en Calp*
> 
> *El fuego afectó acuatro casas y hasta el momento ha calcinado 30 hectáreas en Morro de Toix - Las primeras hipótesis apuntan a un chispazo en una torre eléctrica*
> 
>  13:42
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## F. Lázaro

ya no nos libramos de los ***** incendios ni en invierno  :Mad:

----------


## Luján

Ayer a mediodía, desde la CV-10 se veía el humo:

*El viento causa un incendio y deja sin luz y teléfono a municipios de l´Alcalatén*


http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...en/971718.html




> *El viento causa un incendio y deja sin luz y teléfono a municipios de l´Alcalatén*
> 
> 
> 
> *Las llamas queman 86 hectáreas de pinar y obligan a evacuar a 7 vecinos de Llucena - El fuego, que se originó por la caída de un poste de la red eléctrica, cortó dos carreteras de la comarca de Castelló*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

ATENCION!!! Se declara un incendio forestal en Cordovilla, Hellin-Tobarra :Mad: . Sólo afecta a un poco de matorral. Simple conato.Mañana daré más noticias...

----------


## Miguel Angel RB

INCENDIO FORESTAL EN BARX (VALENCIA)











fuente: @MeteoGandía

----------


## perdiguera

Ya deben de estar listos para actuar los hidroaviones especializados en la lucha anti incendios con su esforzado personal a tope.
Una lástima que ya tengamos el primero tan temprano.

----------


## Luján

> Ya deben de estar listos para actuar los hidroaviones especializados en la lucha anti incendios con su esforzado personal a tope.
> Una lástima que ya tengamos el primero tan temprano.


No es el primero. Allá por enero se quemó Gandía, pero bastante más pequeño.

----------


## sergi1907

En la zona trabajan nueve medios aéreos, once brigadas y seis dotaciones de bomberos | Una residencia y dos urbanizaciones han sido desalojadas.


Imagen del incendio declarado el domingo en Barx (Valencia) Consorci Bombers València | Acn

Valencia. (EFE).- El origen del incendio forestal declarado ayer en Barx y que afecta ya a los términos municipales de Simat de la Valldigna y Xeresa podría estar en una negligencia, según ha avanzado hoy el conseller de Gobernación, Serafín Castellano.
En una comparecencia ante los medios de comunicación en el puesto de mando avanzado en una partida de Barx, Castellano ha informado de que en estos momentos trabajan ya en la zona nueve medios aéreos, once brigadas y seis dotaciones de bomberos del Consorcio Provincial.
La estrategia pasa por proteger los núcleos urbanos, habiéndose desalojado hasta el momento por prevención una residencia y dos urbanizaciones.
Según el conseller, la parte sur del incendio está ya sin llamas aunque las fuertes rachas de viento de poniente están dificultando las labores de extinción y control. Hasta el momento no se ha producido ninguna incidencia sanitaria.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2OYOYRS9Y

----------


## Antonio Callejas

Un saludo.
Os subo un magnífico video de nuestro amigo y compañero José Luis Campillo por cuanto que supone un documento digno de analizar. 
Pero es triste, realmente triste.

----------


## cuesta25

Este año va a ser uno de los mas complicados en materia de incendios forestales.Todo se une para hacer una mezcla perfecta.Vegetación abundante,cultivos agrícolas abundantes,que suponen quema de rastrojos (por que se siguen haciendo pese a la prohibiciones que existen) y por supuesto los recortes en personal y medios de extinción debido a la crisis.Espero equivocarme por completo y que este verano sea de 0 incendios.
Saludos.

----------


## REEGE

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo... mucho pasto, menos personal y los mismos pirómanos...

----------


## sergi1907

17 dotaciones terrestres y 4 medios aéreos trabajan en la extinción de las llamas.

Un incendio quema desde el alrededor de las cuatro de esta tarde una zona forestal, sobre todo de pino blanco y aulaga, en Pradell de la Teixeta (Priorat). Según han informado los Bomberos de la Generalitat, las llamas ya han calcinado 15 hectáreas de vegetación. La zona afectada se encuentra en el este de la carretera N-420 a la altura del kilómetro 849,5, concretamente al norte del núcleo urbano de Pradell de la Teixeta. Las llamas avanzan en dirección este y suben por una cresta del paraje de las Sierras, una zona donde no hay ningún núcleo de población ni ninguna masía y, por tanto, no ha sido necesario hacer ninguna evacuación. 17 dotaciones terrestres y 4 medios aéreos trabajan en la extinción de las llamas. Los bomberos ya han podido atrar el flanco izquierdo del incendio y ahora se centran sus esfuerzos en controlar el flanco derecho, que continúa avanzando. De momento, se desconocen las causas de este incendio, que investigará el Cuerpo de Agentes Rurales una vez extinguido el incendio. Según ha informado el Servicio Catalán de Tráfico, se da paso alternativo en la N-420 en la zona de la incendio.



http://www.diaridetarragona.com/reus...at/15/hectrees

----------


## Varanya

Malas noticias.

*Medio Ambiente jubila el 23% de sus grandes hidroaviones para ahorrar*

_El ministerio suprime el contrato de operación de cinco aparatos por 4,3 millones al año. Cañete anunció que aumentaba la partida antiincendios_




> El Ministerio de Medio Ambiente no renovó el pasado 31 de marzo el contrato de operación y mantenimiento de cinco de sus 22 grandes hidroaviones. Se trata de los mayores aparatos dedicados a la extinción de incendios, con 5.500 litros de capacidad de carga, y desde 1995 los operaba una empresa privada con sede en Salamanca a cambio de 4,3 millones de euros al año, según el ministerio. El departamento que dirige Miguel Arias Cañete había considerado que la lucha contra incendios era una partida prioritaria en los Presupuestos, aunque señala que la no renovación del contrato no implica en caso alguno un recorte presupuestario porque está previsto este año un incremento en las dotaciones para extinción de incendios.
> 
>  Los cinco hidroaviones CL-215 permanecen ociosos en el aeródromo de Matacán (Salamanca). Desde allí cubrían en invierno todo el oeste peninsular. Por su base, son conocidos como los matacanes. En verano se desplazaba una parte a Talavera la Real (Badajoz), y se mantenían los aviones en dos aeródromos.
> 
> Javier Pastor, hasta marzo jefe de flota de Inaer Aviones Anfibios, explica que aunque el depósito parece pequeño, sería imposible acoplar tanto peso en agua en forma de carga. Cuando se abren las compuertas, puede llegar a cargar 500 litros por segundo. Aunque los aviones son de los años setenta, según Pastor, están impecables, estaban operando de maravilla. Nosotros los volamos, si hubiera problemas de seguridad seríamos los primeros en decirlo. Pastor muestra la quilla que permite al avión repostar incluso en el mar.
> 
> En verano, hasta 23 pilotos se turnaban en la base de Salamanca y en la otra de Badajoz para salir a cualquier incendio en el que las comunidades autónomas, las competentes en extinción, reclamaran ayuda. El contrato obligaba a que siempre hubiera cuatro hidroaviones disponibles.
> 
> El año pasado, los matacanes tuvieron un verano agitado. Colaboraron, entre otros, en las tareas del fuego de Castrocontrigo, que, en agosto, arrasó unas 8.000 hectáreas en León. Allí llegaron a trabajar a la vez nueve hidroaviones del ministerio. También acudieron a Valdemaqueda (Madrid), Barco de Valdeorras (Ourense), entre otros. Han acudido con regularidad a incendios en Portugal.
> ...

----------


## sergi1907

El cerro del Tío Pedrillo ha sido de nuevo pasto de las llamas un año más. Sin embargo, en esta ocasión el incendio se producía en la noche del domingo por lo que fue difícil controlarlo. 

  A las 23:53 se recibía un aviso en el parque de bomberos de Puertollano y hasta la zona se desplazaban 5 bomberos con tres vehículo, además de tres patrullas de agentes medioambientales con una autobomba. Precisamente la dificultad en la visibilidad en la zona a altas horas de la noche, los altos pastos que hay en esta época y el hecho que se produjera de noche complicó las labores de extinción de este incendio, que si bien no afectó a las viviendas cercanas a este cerro a las afueras de Puertollano.

   En total se quemaron alrededor de una treintena de hectáreas -a falta de realizar la medición exacta de la zona devastada por el fuego desde medioambiente-, por lo que este ha sido el mayor incendio a lo largo de este mes, en el que ya se han registrado varios de menor importancia.

   Así, los bomberos de Puertollano siguen alerta en esta época estival ante cualquier nuevo foco que se pudiera producir en cualquier zona. 

http://www.lanzadigital.com/actualid...llo-50694.html

----------


## Luján

La preparación de los medios de prevención y extinción de incendios debe ser máxima para poder actuar en las mejores condiciones cuando se de el caso. Y dentro de esa preparación se incluyen las prácticas de toma y suelta de agua de los aviones de lucha contra el fuego.


A veces tenemos la suerte de verlos en sus prácticas, como me pasó hoy a mi, en Sagunto.


Aquí van unas 30 imágenes de todas las que saqué a esta inesperada visita.

----------


## Luján



----------


## Luján

Hasta aquí las 30.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Buenas fotos Luján del hidroavión.
Por la zona norte de Sevilla también han realizado las practicas pero yo las he visto con el helicóptero.
Un saludo.

----------


## Luján

Fue pura suerte. Voy a esa "playa" casi todos los días, y no siempre llevo la cámara. Hoy la llevé, poco convencido, para ver si había algunas nubes que merecieran la pena para un timelapse. Y las había, pero el timelapse se acabó, evidentemente, en cuanto llegó este espectáculo. Ya habrá más nubes.

Ahora un cutre vídeo (El móvil no da para más y mi cámara no hace vídeo) de otra de las pasadas. Hizo unas cuantas.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Están muy chulas.
Parecen chicos los aviones, pero son grandes.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Desde Galapagar se huele a tostao. Se ha catalogado de nivel 1 sobre 3

Espero que lo controlen pronto, es una zona preciosa. La causa parece que ha sido una radial en un chalet.

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/07/...07_544633.HTML
http://www.abc.es/local-madrid/20130...307082227.HTML

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

Una foto publicada en twitter y en varios periódicos.
https://twitter.com/search?q=%23Valdemorillo&src=hash

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## aberroncho

He leído esta noticia hoy y la verdad es que no sé que pensar:

Bombas de racimo contra los incendios forestales

http://www.noticiasgalicia.com/n/n2893.html


Un inventor español idea un novedoso sistema para apagar fuegos

http://noticias.es.msn.com/nacional/...-apagar-fuegos

----------


## Luján

La teoría es buena, la prácica... Habría que verlo.

Otra buena idea, también española es la de los planeadores radiocontrolados lanzados desde aviones nodriza. Está ya en este mismo hilo o en el del año pasado.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Parece que el incendio de Valdemorillo ya está controlado.

Menos mal.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

El fuego afecta a los municipios de Huércal-Overa, Mojácar y Turre
Efectivos del Infoca trabajan en la extinción pero las llamas no han sido controladas aún.


Imagen del incendio en Huércal-Overa. / INFOCA

La tormenta eléctrica que ha descargado unos 2.000 rayos en la parte oriental de Andalucía esta madrugada es la previsible causa de los tres incendios que ahora mismo se encuentran activos en diferentes puntos de Almería. Los términos municipales de Huércal-Overa, junto a la sierra de Almagro, y Turre y Mojácar, que convergen al sur de sierra Cabrera, en la costa este de la provincia, se queman desde las once de la noche del martes aproximadamente, informa un portavoz de Infoca, el dispositivo de prevención y extinción de incendios forestales en Andalucía.

El fuego se está extendiendo por zonas de de matorral y monte bajo con pinar y ha obligado a desalojar algunas viviendas en la zona de El Saltador, cerca de Huércal-Overa, y en el de Mojácar y Turre han sido evacuadas dos viviendas con siete personas en las barriadas de El Muro y El Sopalmo, informa Efe.

Las llamas no han sido todavía controladas y las labores de extinción se están complicando debido al viento que sopla en la zona.

Desde primera hora de la mañana se ha desplegado un abundante dispositivo para realizar las labores de extinción. En estos momentos hay once medios aéreos trabajando en toda la provincia. En Huércal-Overa y en Mojácar se han repartido ocho grupos de especialistas del Infoca con 56 efectivos, ocho camiones autobomba y cuatro agentes de medioambiente. A Turre se han desplazado dos grupos de especialistas y dos vehículos contra incendios.

Huércal-Overa sufrió un incendio en julio de 2012 que arrasó 167 hectáreas de matorral.

http://elpais.com/elpais/2013/07/10/...08_433732.html

----------


## embalses al 100%

Más de 2.000 rayos. La que ha liado. 
Dos de ellos ya están extinguidos y uno de ellos controlado y a punto de ser extinguido.
También extinguido el incendio en Cádiz que provocó en la tarde de ayer la evacución de 150 personas de un camping.

----------


## sergi1907

El fuego en el término municipal de Almorox ha alcanzado el nivel 2 de alerta y obligado a desalojar dos urbanizaciones.


Vecinos de Almorox (Toledo) observan el incendio forestal José Ángel - EFE

Toledo. (EFE).- El incendio forestal que se declaró este martes en el término municipal de Almorox (Toledo) continúa sin control con un amplio frente de varios kilómetros quemando una zona de orografía accidentada que hace imposible el acceso a las cuadrillas antiincendios, entre las que se encuentra la UME.
Fuentes de la Policía Local de Almorox informaron de que los servicios de emergencia han renunciado a afrontar el fuego en dicha zona, por lo que aguardan a que el frente llegue a las carreteras Almorox-Paredes de Escalona (TO-1451) y Paredes de Escalona-Cenicientos (CM-543) para combatirlo.
Numerosas autobombas aguardan en esos puntos donde se confía frenar el avance de las llamas, lo que podría producirse hacia las cuatro de la madrugada,según indicaron las citadas fuentes policiales.
El incendio obligó al desalojo de dos urbanizaciones de Almorox, El Pinar y El Parque del Romillo, aunque poco después de medianoche se permitió el regreso a sus casas de los vecinos de esta última.
"Los de El Pinar todavía no han regresado porque sigue habiendo un humo muy denso", indicaron las citadas fuentes, que subrayaron que las llamas no llegaron a alcanzar dichas urbanizaciones y que el polideportivo de la localidad ha sido habilitado para que los vecinos pasen la noche.
El fuego, que se detectó este martes a las 16.39 horas, ha alcanzado el nivel 2 de alerta, y además del desalojo de estas dos urbanizaciones, ha provocado el corte de dos carreteras, la nacional N-403 y la provincial TO-1560.
Fuentes de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) informaron a Efe de que en el control del incendio trabajan un total de cincuenta militares, con seis autobombas y dos nodrizas, y también dos hidroaviones del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, comandados por pilotos del Ejército del Aire.
Los efectivos aéreos se retiraron al caer la noche y regresaran cuando amanezca.
Los medios aéreos, tanto humanos como materiales, son del 43 Grupo de la Fuerza Aérea del Ejército del Aire, mientras que los militares que están con las autobombas pertenecen al Primer Batallón de Intervención en Emergencias de la UME, que tiene sede en la base aérea de Torrejón de Ardoz en Madrid.
Según la información de la web de la Consejería de Agricultura de Castilla La Mancha, en el incendio se han movilizado 66 medios -18 aéreos, 45 terrestres y 3 de dirección, coordinación y otros- y 294 personas, tanto del dispositivo de extinción de incendios de la Junta de Castilla-La Mancha, como de la Comunidad de Madrid, de Castilla y León y del Ministerio de Agricultura.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2ZHx14coo

----------


## NoRegistrado

El incendio de Almorox se complica. Ahora mismo en la televisión están sacando la noticia, tiene dos focos activos y han tenido que evacuar una residencia de ancianos, además de las urbanizaciones que se evacuaron antes.

 Es una zona que ya tuvo grandes incendios hace años, y que está en el entorno de Pelayos, Cadarso, etc... que tiene un largo historial de incendios enormes.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Una mujer de 30 años ha sido detenida por la Policía Local de Galapagar cuando pretendía prender fuego a una finca de este municipio del noreste de Madrid de 26.000 habitantes. La casualidad de que una cámara de vigilancia tuviera en su campo de visión a la supuesta pirómana ha evitado un nuevo incendio y posiblemente contribuya a esclarecer ocho más ocurridos en los últimos dos meses.
> 
> De acuerdo con una portavoz del Ayuntamiento de Galapagar, el pasado 7 de julio, después de que se extinguiera un incendio en una finca del Barrio de San Gregorio, la policía estableció una vigilancia de la zona. En el sitio había algunas cámaras de vídeo y durante la inspección de las imágenes grabadas aquella noche se observó a una mujer sospechosa tratando de prender con fuego algún objeto.
> 
> Ese mismo día, los agentes regresaron al lugar de los hechos y encontraron allí a la joven que aparecía en el vídeo. Cerca de ella había trozo de cartón prendido, supuestamente para provocar un nuevo incendio.
> 
> La detención de esta supuesta pirómana puede ser clave para resolver un total de ocho avisos ocurridos entre el 26 de junio y el 2 de julio. Todos ellos en una radio de 100 metros y realizados de madrugada y con diferencia de un par de horas entre uno y otro. Según información del Ayuntamiento, los daños provocados por estos incidentes han sido mínimos.


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/07/...63_080349.html

La pillaron in fraganti, como se puede ver en el video del link.
La verdad es que es incomprensible. Pero yo, que tengo una casa en el mismo municipio y vivo allí temporadas, y que conozco la zona donde vive la susodicha, la verdad es que no me extraña nada que actúen así, porque en esa manzana vive gente de bastante mala calaña y siempre está la Guardia Civil deteniendo a alguien por multitud de delitos.

A ver ahora qué justificación da la tipa, porque cuando les detienen por robos, tráfico de drogas, etc... siempre dicen que tienen que vivir, que si los niños, etc... pero quemar una finca, no sé qué les puede reportar.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## NoRegistrado

> La Guardia Civil está buscando a un sospechoso de haber provocado un incendio con al menos siete focos distintos en una zona forestal de difícil acceso en la localidad de Navas del Rey, en la sierra oeste de Madrid. Según ha adelantado el consejero de Presidencia y Justicia, Salvador Victoria, el incendio ha sido detectado sobre las 12.15 y los bomberos de Comunidad de Madrid han logrado controlarlo en apenas una media hora gracias la rápida actuación de los medios desplazados al cercano incendio de Almorox (Toledo).
> 
> Según Victoria, la Guardia Civil tiene un perfil del sospechoso gracias al testimonio que ha aportado un vecino de la zona. "Ruego máxima colaboración ciudadana", ha pedido el consejero en su cuenta de Twitter. Al lugar, una zona de pinar a la altura del kilómetro 42 de la M-501, se han desplazado ocho dotaciones de bomberos, tres helicópteros y dos hidroaviones del Ministerio de Medio Ambiente, según ha explicado un portavoz de Emergencias 112.
> 
> Mientras tanto, en Almorox, en el límite con Madrid, sigue fuera de control el incendio forestal que se declaró ayer por la tarde. Las llamas avanzan con un amplio frente y han alcanzado un perímetro de 1.300 hectáreas de terreno, ha informado la consejera de Agricultura de Castilla-La Mancha, María Luisa Soriano.
> 
> Se trata de una zona de orografía muy escarpada que hace muy difícil el acceso a las cuadrillas antiincendios, entre las que se encuentra la Unidad Militar de Emergencias. Soriano ha indicado que quedan dos focos activos, uno en el suroeste y otro en el noreste, este último en límite con la Comunidad de Madrid y que es el que más preocupa, porque se espera que hacia las dos de la tarde cambie la dirección del viento.


http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/07/...04_817179.html


Y otro más a pocos kilómetros de Almorox...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## sergi1907

La investigación recabada tras los últimos incendios confirma que los focos se originaron por la actuación de un pirómano.

Un pirómano anda suelto en Madrid. Así de tajante y convencido se ha mostrado el consejero de Medio Ambiente y Ordenación del Territorio de la Comunidad de Madrid, Borja Sarasola, tras desgranar que las investigaciones de los últimos incendios registrados en la zona de la sierra oeste de la región evidencian que hay un "terrorista medioambiental" dispuesto a quemar los montes madrileños.

Pese al cerco estrechado por las Fuerzas de Seguridad, este sábado se declaró un cuarto fuego en Almorox que quedó controlado a última hora de la tarde. En cuatro días se han detectado con este, tres focos cercanos a la zona central del incendio. Los dos anteriores ya han quedado totalmente extinguidos. El mayor de los incendios se inició el pasado martes y afectó a una superficie de más de 1.400 hectáreas.
Las pistas, además, no dejan lugar a la duda ya que en el incendio que se declaró hace días en Navas del Rey se registraron hasta siete focos y se localizaron páginas de un cuaderno que habían sido arrojados en un camino por una persona que iba en bicicleta.
Todos los dispositivos de las diferentes administraciones se están coordinando bajo un mando único con el fin de proceder a su rápida localización. 
Las sospechas, además, se extienden al gran incendio que el año pasado arrasó las inmediaciones de Robledo de Chavela en la sierra de Madrid.
El pirómano llevaría un año provocando incendios en Madrid
Victoria cree que es "evidente" que "ese carrusel de incendios en torno a Navas del Rey obedece al menos a una persona que está provocando de forma intencionada esas llamadas".

En este sentido, ha indicado que la Comunidad de Madrid espera que dicha personal "acabe en la cárcel, que es donde tienen que estar estos pirómanos y terroristas medioambientales". "Esperamos que todo el peso de la ley caiga sobre él y acabe en la cárcel", ha sentenciado el consejero madrileño.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/54377728...#ixzz2ZmKPNgz6

----------


## sergi1907

Cuatro aviones, tres helicópteros, siete brigadas y cinco camiones tratan de apagar el fuego que continúa descontrolado | Ya se han calcinado 800 hectáreas


Un helicóptero trabaja en las labores de extinción del incendio forestal declarado este viernes en el municipio mallorquín de Andratx EFE

Palma de Mallorca. (Europa Press).- Un total de 26 personas han sido evacuadas y cuatro viviendas han sido desalojadas en los alrededores de Sa Coma Calenta, en el municipio mallorquín de Andratx, tras declararse en la mañana de este viernes un incendio forestal de Nivel 2, que ha obligado a la Conselleria de Administraciones Públicas a preparar la evacuación preventiva de otros 20 vecinos de Sa Trapa.
Según han informado fuentes de la Guardia Civil por el momento ya se han calcinado 800 hectáreas. El Servicio de Emergencias 112 admite que el fuego está descontrolado.
Así lo ha informado la Conselleria de Administraciones Públicas a través de Twitter, donde ha detallado que, actualmente, hay 86 efectivos trabajando en la extinción de las llamas, así como siete medios aéreos (cuatro aviones y tres helicópteros), mientras que se espera la llegada de otros dos, de los cuales uno es un avión Canadier procedente de Zaragoza.
Además, están colaborando en la extinción de las llamas cuatro aviones, tres helicópteros, siete brigadas, seis tanquetas y cinco camiones del Instituto Balear de la Naturaleza (Ibanat).
También están participando cuatro agentes medioambientales, así como dos vehículos y ocho efectivos del Parque de Bomberos de Calvià; un vehículo y cuatro bomberos del Parque de Felanitx y dos vehículos, cuatro efectivos y dos mandos del Parque de Sóller, según han informado a Europa Press fuentes de los Bomberos de Mallorca.
Cabe recordar que se ha solicitado ayuda a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), que trasladará medios aéreos desde Valencia y no se descarta que también se desplacen efectivos terrestres para colaborar en las labores de extinción de este incendio que se ha producido por causas que se desconocen.
Por precaución, se han cerrado la carretera MA-1031 entre Es Capdellà y Andratx y la Ma-10, entre los kilómetros 94 y 110, entre Estellencs y Andratx, al tiempo que se han cerrado distintas calles de Andratx, como Barcelona; Pere Feriol; Sa Senyera; Sa Font del Bosc; Sa Coma Freda y Camí de Sant Elm.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2aEbaQ1Ej

----------


## embalses al 100%

*Continúa descontrolado el fuego de Andratx, en Mallorca, tras quemar más de 1.600 hectáreas*
*Un total de 41 viviendas han sido desalojadas desde el viernesEl viento ha variado y está dificultando mucho las tareas de extinciónCerrada al tráfico la carretera Andratx-Estellencs, entre los kms 98 y 110Controlado el incendio de Ayora (Valencia) tras calcinar 639 hectáreas
*

El incendio iniciado este viernes a las 12.27 horas en Sa Coma Calenta horas, en el municipio mallorquín de Andratx, continúa descontrolado y lleva quemadas más de 1.600 hectáreas forestales, según ha confirmado el presidente balear, José Ramón Bauzá.

Bauzá, ha expresado hoy su "sensación de impotencia" ante el incendio. En una comparecencia ante los medios tras participar en una reunión de coordinación del operativo de extinción, Bauzá ha subrayado que este incendio plantea una "situación muy complicada" por las dificultades orográficas para el acceso con medios terrestres a los frentes por los que se extiende el fuego.

"La imprudencia hace que ahora mismo en torno a 1.600 hectáreas estén ardiendo", ha dicho Bauzá en referencia a la quema de rastrojos por parte de un vecino de la zona de Sa Coma Freda que, presuntamente, fue el origen del incendio.

Por ello, y ante la ola de calor que está atravesando el archipiélago, el presidente ha subrayado que Baleares está "en alerta máxima" y es imprescindible extremar las precauciones para prevenir nuevos incendios.

"Que nadie haga nada que pueda suponer un riesgo para todos. La imprudencia de una persona ha originado que hoy el patrimonio de todos se esté quemando", ha subrayado el jefe del ejecutivo autonómico en unas declaraciones difundidas por el Govern.

"Centenares de años se han perdido en minutos por una imprudencia", ha insistido Bauzá, para quien "el impacto ecológico" de este incendio aún descontrolado "es terrible, absolutamente dramático".

*Nuevo batallón con 70 especialistas*

El presidente ha agradecido el trabajo que están desarrollando todos los cuerpos de emergencias involucrados en el operativo y ha encomiado especialmente la labor de los voluntarios.

Ha subrayado también que está en contacto con los ministros de Medio Ambiente, Miguel Arias Cañete, y de Defensa, Pedro Morenés, por si fuera necesario solicitar más refuerzos.

Esta noche llegará a Mallorca un nuevo batallón con 70 especialistas de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) para relevar a sus compañeros que viajaron por la noche y trabajan en la zona desde primeras horas de la mañana.

Cuatro hidroaviones, tres de ellos procedentes de la península y tres aviones de carga en tierra arrojan agua sobre los frentes del fuego, que durante la noche ha seguido avanzando propiciado por los vientos variables registrados en la zona.

*275 efectivos*

Unas 275 personas, entre bomberos, agentes del Instituto Balear de la Naturaleza (Ibanat), de Protección Civil y cuerpos de seguridad, entre otros cuerpos, trabajan frente al fuego, con especial incidencia en los flancos de Sant Elm y Estellencs, este último casi estabilizado gracias a los medios aéreos.

Junto a los aviones, los tres helicópteros que el Ibanat tiene en Baleares y otros cuatro desplazados desde la península también efectúan descargas sobre el fuego, coordinados todos por una avioneta de vigilancia desde la que se establecen las prioridades.

Desde que comenzara el fuego han sido desalojadas casi una treintena de viviendas aisladas en las áreas de Sa Coma Freda y Sa Coma Caliente, Sa Trapa, S'Arracó y Sant Elm, aunque ninguna persona se ha visto afectada directamente por el fuego y, por el momento, tampoco ha ardido ninguna casa.

Las asistencias que han llevado a cabo los servicios sanitarios correspondían a crisis de ansiedad de vecinos de la zona y a desfallecimientos por cansancio o golpes de calor del personal que trabaja en la contención del fuego.

Todos los desalojados ayer pasaron la noche en otras viviendas propias o de familiares y amigos, aunque el Ayuntamiento de Andratx habilitó el pabellón deportivo por si alguien necesitaba pernoctar en él y hoteleros de la zona también ofrecieron alojamiento.

*El viento dificulta las labores de extinción*

Las zonas que más preocupan son las de S'Arracó y Sant Elm, hacia Estellencs, puesto que, además de que el fuego continúa sin controlarse el viento ha está dificultando mucho las tareas.

Actualmente, únicamente permanece cerrada al tráfico la carretera Andratx-Estellencs, entre los kilómetros 98 y 110, después de que se hayan abierto las otras vías afectadas, si bien se recomienda no ir a sarraco y sant elm.

*Controlado el incendio de Ayora*

Los efectivos de bomberos han dado por controlado a las 12.00 horas de este sábado el incendio forestal declarado en Ayora (Valencia) el jueves, que ha afectado a una superficie de 639 hectáreas, según ha informado el Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias.

Desde primera hora de la mañana han continuado con las labores de extinción un total de 14 brigadas, cuatro autobombas y efectivos de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME). Desde la tarde del viernes el fuego estaba sin llamas y evolucionaba de forma favorable y finalmente ha sido dado por controlado.

El incendio se originó el jueves, pasadas las 20.00 horas, por el sobrecalentamiento de una cosechadora y obligó a evacuar a un centenar de niños que se encontraban en una zona de acampada próxima, que fueron llevados al polideportivo municipal.

Fuente: RTVE.es (Hace 1H)

----------


## perdiguera

Hay un incendio, controlado parece, en Ayora, Valencia, desde ayer. Han tenido que desalojar niños de campamentos.
Me lo dice mi cuñado desde Enguera.

----------


## Luján

> Hay un incendio, controlado parece, en Ayora, Valencia, desde ayer. Han tenido que desalojar niños de campamentos.
> Me lo dice mi cuñado desde Enguera.


Aquí, por ejemplo, más información sobre ese incendio: http://www.levante-emv.com/comunitat...a/1019959.html

----------


## Luján

En esta imagen se puede ver bien la zona quemada de Mallorca, junto a la nube de humo. Seguramente, si buscamos bien también se vea la zona de Ayora.

http://lance-modis.eosdis.nasa.gov/i....aqua.721.250m

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí se pueden ver algunas imágenes del incendio de la isla de Mallorca http://multimedia.diariodemallorca.e...n-8693_1.shtml

----------


## sergi1907

El fuego, que ha obligado a desalojar a doscientas personas, continúa activo tras quemar más de 600 hectáreas.

Toledo. (EFE).- Los medios aéreos se han incorporado esta mañana a las tareas de extinción del incendio que se declaró ayer en Valdepeñas de la Sierra, en el noroeste de la provincia de Guadalajara, que continúa sin control y en el que trabajan unas 350 personas con la ayuda de una veintena de medios aéreos.
El incendio que se declaró a mediodía de ayer en el término municipal de Valdepeñas de la Sierra y se propagó con la ayuda del viento al de Tortuero obligó a evacuar a unos doscientos vecinos de los municipios de Valdesoto y Tortuero, que han pasado la noche en el Centro Cultural de Tamajón.
A las ocho y media de la mañana cinco unidades aéreas de la Comunidad de Madrid se han unido a las labores de extinción del fuego, junto a ocho dotaciones terrestres de Bomberos y Brigadas Forestales de la región que actúan sobre el terreno.
Según han explicado a Efe fuentes de Emergencias 112 de la Comunidad de Madrid, el incendio no ha evolucionado a lo largo de la noche respecto al perímetro madrileño gracias al trabajo efectuado por las brigadas de bomberos, desplegados en el municipio de El Atazar, y a que el viento ha soplado con menos potencia de la que se preveía. Además, según explica la Consejería de Agricultura de Castilla-La Mancha en la web, a lo largo de la mañana se incorporarán también medios aéreos del Ministerio de Agricultura.
También participan en las tareas de extinción sesenta medios terrestres de las distintas administraciones, así como del Consorcio Provincial de Bomberos de Guadalajara y de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME), hasta un total de 350 personas.
En la tarde de ayer eran unas 600 las hectáreas arrasadas por las llamas que comenzaron a mediodía en una zona de cereal posiblemente por las chispas de una cosechadora.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2ahnMHSHF

----------


## tescelma

Otro gran incendio:




> *FUENTE: LaOpinión de Zamora"*
> 
> CHANY SEBASTIÁN La Raya hispanolusa vivió en la tarde de ayer jueves momentos de tensión a causa de un espectacular incendio forestal originado en la región lusa de Tras Os Montes y Alto Douro que, arreciado por el viento, logró cruzar la frontera y adentrarse en España. El fuego pasó a la provincia de Zamora a las 18.04 horas, fue declarado de nivel 2 a las 19.00 horas por cercanía a la localidad de Ceadea y por el corte de carretera a la Nacional 122 a su paso por dicho pueblo. El tráfico se reabrió a las 20.45 horas. A última hora de la tarde de ayer el incendio seguía activo.
> 
> El delegado territorial de la Junta, Alberto Castro, al poder afectar el fuego a la localidad de Ceadea y al haberse cortado la carretera la nacional, comunicó a la subdelegada del Gobierno la declaración de nivel 2, según establece el Plan contra Incendios Forestales, y se constituyó el Centro de Coordinación Operativo Integrado en la Delegación Territorial de la Junta de Castilla y León de Zamora.
> 
> Las labores de extinción se centraban ayer en detener las llamas que avanzan rápidamente por el viento reinante en la zona y que ya han sobrepasado el término de Ceadea (Fonfría) y se dirigían hacia el término municipal de Mellanes (Rabanales). Tras librar la localidad de Arcillera, las llamas retrocedían hacia la frontera portuguesa, lo que hizo trasladarse a los efectivos a Moveros para evitar que afectara a esta localidad.
> 
> El fuego tuvo su origen hacia las 16.30 horas, en la pequeña aldea lusa de Cicouro, en la parte del término que da con la freguesía de San Martinho de Angueira, dentro del concelho de Miranda do Douro. Su comienzo tuvo lugar en unas tierras junto a una nave. El viento del suroeste hizo que las llamas fueran incontrolables y cruzaron la frontera por la zona de conocida como «La Canda», entre los pueblos de Vivinera (municipio de Alcañices) y Arcillera (ayuntamiento de Fonfría). Se trata de montes de pinares con más de 50 años y robles lo que propició su extensión ladera abajo y tras quemar las tierras de cereal, trigo y centeno hacia las 19.00 horas, cruzaba la carretera Nacional 122. Ello obligó a cortar el trafico de Zamora a Alcañices y Quintanilha en ambos sentidos. El tráfico se cortó a la altura d el «Área de Descanso» de Ceadea haciendo retroceder a todos.
> ...


Galería de Fotos (LaOpinión de Zamora):
http://multimedia.laopiniondezamora....a-8923_1.shtml

----------


## tescelma

Evolución del Incendio:




> *Fuente: LaOpinión de Zamora
> *
> *Doce helicópteros y cinco aviones trabajan en el incendio*
> El incendio que amenazaba la localidad zamorana de Moveros continúa activo. El Servicio Territorial de Medio Ambiente de Zamora mantiene su calificación en el nivel de gravedad 1
> 
> 02.08.2013 | 13:13
> JUANMA DE SAÁ/ ICAL Según la última información facilitada por el Centro Provincial de Mando, en la zona afectada trabajan seis técnicos, una decena de agentes medioambientales, un helicóptero de coordinación y once helicópteros de las bases de Rosinos de la Requejada, Villardeciervos, Villaralbo, Guadramiro (Salamanca), Tineo (Asturias), Tabuyo del Monte (León) y Pinofranqueado (Cáceres); tres aviones de la base salmantina de Matacán, dos de ellos anfibios; dos aviones de carga en tierra de Rosinos de la Requejada, siete cuadrillas de especialistas en la lucha contra incendios forestales (ELIF), tres brigadas de refuerzo de incendios forestales (BRIF), seis bulldozers, ocho autobombas, una docena de cuadrillas de tierra, una unidad de intervención de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) y dos unidades móviles de meteorología y transmisiones (UMMT).
> 
> El fuego se originó en el término municipal portugués de Cicouro, por causas que no se han determinado aún, y cruzó la frontera a las 18.05 horas, favorecido por el fuerte viento, que alcanzó rachas de más de 50 kilómetros por hora. Una hora después, el delegado territorial de la Junta en Zamora, Alberto Castro, declaró el nivel 2 de Infocal porque las llamas podían llegar a poner en peligro la localidad de Ceadea y forzaron, además, la interrupción del tráfico en la carretera nacional N-122, que quedó reabierta a las 20.45 horas.
> ...






> *Fuente: LaOpinión de Zamora
> *
> EFE El incendio que comenzó en Cicouro (Portugal) y pasó a la provincia de Zamora, a la zona de Ceadea, en el municipio de Fonfría, ha bajado a nivel 1 después de que las llamas ya no supongan una amenaza para la población y se haya restablecido el tráfico en la carretera nacional N-122.
> 
> Las labores de extinción del personal de Medio Ambiente, además de la bajada de las temperaturas y el aumento de la humedad que se produce durante la noche, ha permitido que las llamas ya no supongan un peligro para la población, han informado hoy a Efe fuentes de la Consejería de Fomento.
> 
> El incendio comenzó en la tarde de ayer en Cicouro y posteriormente pasó a España, donde han trabajado para sofocar las llamas medios de los gobiernos de Castilla y León y central.
> 
> En concreto, más de 130 personas han participado en las labores de extinción, apoyados por ocho helicópteros, cinco aviones, cinco buldozer, tres autobombas y la Unidad Móvil de Meteorología y Transmisiones del ministerio.
> ...

----------


## Luján

DE VERGÜENZA

Lo que leo en el titular del Levante de hoy:

http://medias.levante-emv.com/portad...ante_emv_1.pdf




> Autoridades manchegas impiden a los bomberos de Almansa atajar el incendio forestal de Ayora

----------


## embalses al 100%

> DE VERGÜENZA
> 
> Lo que leo en el titular del Levante de hoy:
> 
> http://medias.levante-emv.com/portad...ante_emv_1.pdf


Que cabeza más dura con los territorios autónomos, madre mía...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Y ahora manda la Cospedal, que es nacional-nacional y no cree en autonomías.

Debe ser que está preparando su comparecencia como testigo ante el juez Ruz y no se ha dado cuenta...

Es vergonzoso, y seguro que es por un tema de ahorrar unos euros.

saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Tremendo el incendio de Cebreros, que si ha llegado hasta la estación de seguimiento de satélites, ha abarcado un área tremenda. Allí están las abandonadas instalaciones del antigüo Safari el Quexigal, un entorno con una ecosistema irrepetible de pino piñonero, encima con una estupenda conservación.
 Últimamente protagonista de una polémica por la aparición de excrementos de lince, y en donde diversos colectivos proponían reintroducirlo igual que se está haciendo en Sierra Morena. Pegado al enorme incendio del año pasado en Robledo de Chavela, está dejando la zona como un erial.

Es lamentable si es que ha sido provocado como el de Robledo.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## sergi1907

En la zona sigue declarado el nivel uno de emergencia debido a la proximidad de las llamas y el humo a las casas.

Santiago de Compostela. (EFE).- El incendio forestal que se declaró pasadas las cinco de la tarde de hoy entre dos parroquias de las localidades de Quiroga (Lugo) y Larouco (Ourense) ha calcinado ya unas 300 hectáreas, según las estimaciones provisionales de la Xunta.
En la zona sigue declarado el nivel uno de emergencia, desde las 20,30 horas aproximadamente, de modo preventivo, debido a la proximidad de las llamas y el humo a las casas de las parroquias de Vilanuiz, en Quiroga (Lugo) y de Seadur, en Larouco (Ourense), han indicado fuentes del departamento autonómico de Medio Rural y del Mar, que señalan que han solicitado refuerzos a la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) para ayudar a apagar las llamas.
Algunos vecinos han tenido que ser desalojados por precaución, pero ya han vuelto a sus casas, adonde también ha regresado el fluido eléctrico, que durante algún tiempo estuvo interrumpido, han indicado a Efe fuentes presenciales.
Hasta el lugar, además, se ha desplazado la conselleira de Medio Rural y del Mar, Rosa Quintana, según ha informado la Xunta.
El incendio comenzó pasadas las 17 horas en la parroquia de Vilanuiz, en Quiroga (Lugo) y se ha ido extendiendo hasta afectar también a Seadur, en Larouco (Ourense).
En los trabajos de extinción han participado 1 técnico, 7 agentes forestales, 19 brigadas, 1 Grumir, 11 motobombas, 2 palas, 6 helicópteros y 8 aviones, aunque a medida que avanzó la noche los medios aéreos han tenido que retirarse, además de integrantes del ejército, de la patrulla de vigilancia de montes.
El Gobierno gallego recuerda que está a disposición de los ciudadanos el número telefónico gratuito 085 para informar sobre incendios forestales.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2bjpalmOo

----------


## sergi1907

El fuego quema Cala Torta y Cala Mesquida, en Artà y Capdepera, en el levante de la isla | Las llamas son visibles desde Ciutadella, en Menorca.


El incendio que arde en el norte de Mallorca, visto desde Menorca E.C.M.

Barcelona (Redacción).- Un incendio quema desde las 22: 00 del martes en el norte de Mallorca. El fuego arde sobre Cala Torta, en Artà, y a causa del viento reinante en la zona, se ha extendido rápidamente en dirección a Cala Mesquida, en Capdepera.
Los medios terrestres ya se han desplazado hasta la zona para sofocar el fuego. En estos momentos hay 3 brigadas, 2 autobombas, 2 directores de extinción y 3 agentes de medio ambiente del Ibanat sobre el terreno.
Desde las 7:00, once medios aéreos y 130 efectivos del Instituto Balear de la Naturaleza, además de dos helicópteros de la Unidad Militar de Emergencias (UME) están trabajando en las tareas de extinción. Las autoridades han elevado a nivel 1 el grado de alerta por el fuego a causa de la velocidad con la que se está moviendo y por la posibilidad de acercarse a núcleos habitados como sería la zona turística de Cala Mesquida.
Desalojadas unas 180 personas
El fuego comenzó por causas desconocidas sobre las diez de la noche de ayer en Artà y ha alcanzado al municipio de Capdepera afectando inicialmente a unas 450 hectáreas.
Además, el Ayuntamiento de Capdepera ha ofrecido su polideportivo para el resto de personas que no tengan dónde pasar la noche. Un operativo de 60 personas trabajarán durante toda la noche en las tareas de extinción del fuego.
El puesto de control del incendio se ha trasladado desde el mirador de Cala Torta al polígono de Capdepera. Precisamente, éste ha sido visitado ya por diferentes autoridades como el conseller de Agricultura, Medio ambiente y Territorio, Gabriel Company.
Este es el segundo incendio que se declara este verano en Mallorca, el anterior arrasó una parte importante de la Serra de Tramuntana cerca de Andratx. Justo hace un año se produjo otro incendio similar a este en la misma zona.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/sucesos/...#ixzz2caVFny26

----------


## tescelma

El peor incendio que he visto en años, no por su extensión pero si por su peligrosidad.

Fuente: LaOpinióndeZamora"




> *El fuego alcanzó un perímetro de 20 kilómetros en Villardiegua y Villadepera*
> *El consejero de Medio Ambiente, Antonio Silván, visitó ayer la zona quemada que supera las 1.500 hectáreas en el corazón del Parque Natural* 
> 
> J. A. GARCÍA / I. GÓMEZ
> El incendio que se originó poco antes de las cuatro de la tarde del jueves en el paraje de Peña Redonda de Villardiegua de la Ribera al cruzar las llamas el río Duero desde un fuego en Portugal llegó a alcanzar un perímetro de 20 kilómetros y ha arrasado, a falta de la perimetración definitiva, más de 1.500 hectáreas de los términos de Villardiegua y Villadepera, situados en pleno corazón del Parque Natural Arribes del Duero. El terreno quemado ha sido de monte bajo, encina, roble, enebro y pasto, además de tres naves y ocho viviendas viejas y deshabitadas en Vilardiegua de la Ribera, y un número indeterminado de animales de las explotaciones agropecuaria. Según la Junta se trata de una zona «de gran valor ambiental» por ser Parque Natural y las llamas afectaron a una parte de la ruta GR-14 de la Senda del Duero.
> 
> Es el provisional balance de daños que recibió ayer por la mañana por el consejero de Medio Ambiente, Antonio Silván, quien comprobó «in situ» los efectos devastatores del incendio forestal en el que han trabajado alrededor de 180 efectivos del servicio de extinción.
> 
> Después de una noche de intenso trabajo intentando aplacar las llamas, a las cuatro de la mañana de ayer el delegado de la Junta bajaba el riesgo a nivel 1, debido a que no existía peligro para la población. Las carreteras cortadas volvían a estar abiertas y los alrededor de 80 vecinos de Villardiegua que pasaron la noche en el pabellón polideportivo de Bermillo retornaban a sus casas.
> ...





> *«Yo solo quería encontrar la casa»*
> *Los evacuados a Bermillo se abrazaron, emocionados al regreso, a los vecinos que permanecieron durante la noche defendiendo las casas del fuego*
> 
> I. G / J. A. G.
> Los evacuados de Villardiegua de la Ribera a Bermillo de Sayago, a causa del dantesco incendio que en la tarde del jueves les echó de casa, regresaron ayer a sus hogares pasadas las nueve de la mañana y nada más bajar de los coches se abrazaban a quienes les esperaban como si vinieran de lejos o no se hubieran visto desde hace largo tiempo. Eran momentos de enorme emoción.
> 
> Retornaron en caravana de coches, precedida por un vehículo de protección civil, y a medida que se acercaban al Villardiegua y veían el escenario completamente calcinado y humeante perdían el habla. «Ay, el pueblo se nos ha quemado todo. Yo solo quería encontrar la casa» afirma una de las desplazadas, que al poco de llegar se dedicó a ver los estragos en sus propiedades.
> 
> En su marcha, a paso más que moderado, los ocupantes de los coches de la caravana observaban el terreno carbonizado, algunos troncos humeantes, parte del tendido de la telefonía en el suelo, las porterías del campo de fútbol devoradas, el cartel de Villardiegua también quemado y, en el pueblo, a los familiares esperándolos con los brazos abiertos.
> ...





> *«¿Qué le doy ahora al ganado?»*
> 
> J. A. GARCÍA / I. GÓMEZ
> «Tenía la nave hasta arriba de forraje y es que no ha quedado nada de nada; ¿qué le doy ahora al ganado?». Daniel Alfonso era la viva imagen de la desesperación. Junto a su hijo Manuel miraba una y otra vez hacia la nave hecha un manojo de cenizas y escombros. En veinticuatro horas la vida de estos dos ganaderos de Villardiegua de la Ribera ha dado un giro de 180 grados.
> 
> El fuego procedente del arribanzo pilló de lleno a la explotación sin que Daniel y Manuel pudieran hacer más que rescatar el tractor. «Vamos, que se enrosca», le dijo al hijo, temeroso de que las llamas les alcanzaran a ellos, y ambos tuvieron que salir por patas dejando allí toda la hacienda. Maquinaria -la segadora, la empacadora, el remolque...- el alimento acopiado para las ovejas. Solo han podido librar a los animales; la cuestión es «qué van a comer; sin forraje, sin pastos. Sino que se mueran de hambre, reacciona Daniel desesperado. Su hijo Manuel, con 35 años, se ve ante el dilema de empezar de cero.
> 
> La joven ganadera Trinidad Luis Nieto, que cuenta con una explotación de unas cien vacas y unas setenta crías, ofrecía ayer la imagen de una persona golpeada por la fatalidad. Portando en sus manos tres carpetas de documentación, en toda la noche no había pegado ojo y de todos era conocida la situación de la veintena de vacas calcinadas en el interior de una nave. Los cuerpos de las víctimas permanecían ayer en un estado tan lamentable que parecían a punto de explotar o de reventar.
> 
> ...

----------


## tescelma



----------


## tescelma

Fotos de LaOpinion de Zamora:

----------


## sergi1907

Impresionantes imágenes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

http://www.hoy.es/v/20130826/regiona...-20130826.html

*Investigan una pintada en Santibáñez el Alto que reza: 'Dehesa libre o verano negro'*

La Guardia Civil ha reabierto la investigación de una pintada que reza 'Dehesa libre o verano negro' que apareció en enero en la tapia del cementerio de Santibáñez el Alto a raíz del incendio declarado en la madrugada del sábado en este municipio cacereño de la Sierra de Gata (400 habitantes). Así lo confirmó ayer el alcalde de la localidad, Valentín Porras, quien aseguró que «la pintada no se borró a propósito para facilitar la investigación».

«Cuando apareció en enero, ya lo denunciamos y vino la Policía Judicial. Además, para prevenir, nos pusimos en contacto con la Subdelegación del Gobierno para que este verano se extremara la vigilancia», manifestó el alcalde.

Por ahora, no hay ningún sospechoso ni hipótesis clara sobre la relación entre esta pintada y el fuego que cercó Santibáñez el Alto el pasado sábado de madrugada y que afectó a 150 hectáreas provocando muchos momentos de miedo y de tensión entre los vecinos.

El peligro que supuso para los habitantes del pueblo, que estuvieron cinco horas sin poder entrar ni salir del municipio, hizo que se declarara el nivel de alerta 2, que se mantuvo durante la madrugada del domingo por precaución a pesar de que el fuego ya estaba estabilizado.

Ayer el incendio quedó controlado. A última hora de la tarde se desactivó el nivel 1. En total, se han visto afectadas 212,5 hectáreas, según informó la Junta.

----------


## sergi1907

La Xunta de Galicia ha dado por estabilizado el incendio forestal declarado ayer por la noche en la parroquia de Palmeira, en el ayuntamiento coruñés de Ribeira. El fuego, que ha calcinado unas 175 hectáreas, según la estimación provisional, obligó a desalojar a unas 400 personas, según el alcalde de la villa, Manuel Ruiz Rivas, debido a su proximidad al polígono industrial y a una decena de casas. La cercanía de las llamas obligó a cortar también la autovía de O Barbanza durante toda la noche.  El gobierno gallego ha decretado el nivel 1 de alerta máxima.

La conselleira do Medio Rural, Rosa Quintana, aseguró que el fuego es un "incendio complicado" que "empezó en cinco focos al mismo tiempo". "Son esas casualidades que tiene la vida, empiezó en cinco focos al mismo tiempo, tres a un lado de la autovía y dos al otro", señaló para sugerir la posible intencionalidad detrás del mismo. Testigos vieron alejarse a una persona en moto de la zona en la que se registró  el incendio, según confirman fuentes policiales a Europa Press.

La proximidad del hospital comarcal de O Barbanza fue otro de los factores de riesgo, pero, al respecto, fuentes sanitarias han apuntado que la gerente del personal se encontraba en el lugar y el personal estuvo preparado para el desalojo, que finalmente "no fue necesario". Por precaución, los trabajadores siguen este miércoles preparados, pero las mismas fuentes esperan que no sea necesario dejar las instalaciones.

El Ministerio de  Medio Ambiente ha enviado a la zona dos aviones anfibios de 5.500 litros, que han salido de la base de Lavacolla; una Brigada de Refuerzo contra Incendios Forestales (BRIF), de la base de Prado de los Esquiladores (Cuenca); un helicóptero bombardero tipo Kamov, de 4.500 litros y un avión de comunicaciones.

http://ccaa.elpais.com/ccaa/2013/08/...15_117531.html

----------


## Luján

Siguen los incendios en Galicia:

Sigue activo el incendio de Oia (Pontevedra) tras quemar 1.850 hectáreas


Leer más:  Sigue activo el incendio de Oia (Pontevedra) tras quemar 1.850 hectáreas  http://www.europapress.es/sociedad/m...Z17eJgpGW8tTfN




> SANTIAGO DE COMPOSTELA, 29 Ago. (EUROPA PRESS) -
> 
> 
>    El incendio iniciado el lunes por la tarde en el municipio pontevedrés de Oia, que afecta también al ayuntamiento de O Rosal, permanece activo tras quemar unas 1.850 hectáreas.
> 
> 
>    Según informa la Consejería do Medio Rural, sigue activo el fuego que se inició a las 18.45 horas del lunes en la parroquia de Burgueira, en Oia, y que se extendió hasta O Rosal.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sergi1907

El incendio de Tivissa continuaba activo a las 8 horas de este viernes, aunque su perímetro ya no crece, según han informado los Bombers de la Generalitat en un comunicado.


Imagen del incendio. FOTO: Joan Revillas

Una cuarentena de dotaciones los Bomberos han estado trabajando en la zona del incendio, y desde la mañana de este viernes se están sumado escalonadamente 11 medios aéreos a las tareas de extinción, con seis aviones de vigilancia y ataque y cinco helicópteros de los Bomberos.

Durante la madrugada, los esfuerzos se han concentrado sobre todo en el flanco derecho del incendio, ya que es el que tiene continuidad forestal.

El perímetro no crece en estos momentos y, según datos provisionales, el fuego ha afectado a unas 150 hectáreas de vegetación, aunque los equipos siguen muy pendientes de la evolución del viento, que sopla de mistral pero es más moderado que el jueves.

Unas 25 personas siguen evacuadas como medida preventiva, mientras que Protección Civil mantiene activada la Prealerta del Plan especial de emergencias por incendios forestales (Infocat).

El Servei Català de Trànsit (SCT) mantiene cortada la TV-3031 entre los kilómetros 0 y 6, mientras que en la C-44 ya se ha restablecido la circulación.

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/noticia.php?id=9561

----------


## sergi1907

El fuego ha afectado a unas 869 hectáreas, 312 forestales y 430 agrícolas de las que sólo se han quemado un 30% | El fuego ha afectado a unas 869 hectáreas, 312 forestales y 430 agrícolas de las que sólo se han quemado un 30% | La zona más conflictiva se centra en los municipios de Flaçà y Foixà

Girona. (Redacción y agencias).- El incendio forestal de Vilopriu en el Baix Empordà (Girona) está controlado en un 75%, según palabras del conseller de Interior, Ramon Espadaler, que ha actualizado la información a las 13.00 horas del mediodía. "Los esfuerzos de los medios de extinción se centran ahora en las proximidades de Flaçà y Foixà, que es la zona donde el incendio todavía no está cercado", ha explicado Espadaler. El fuego ha afectado, por ahora, a unas 900 hectáreas, aunque la superficie quemada es inferior, alrededor de 500 hectáreas, 312 forestales y 430 agrícolas (de estas últimas sólo han ardido un 30%).
"Estamos ahora en una tregua meteorológica, pero está previsto que la tramuntana vaya a más. Las dos próximas horas serán cruciales", ha argumentado el conseller quien ha pedido "extrema prudencia" ya que habrá "sequía extrema" y riesgo alto de incendios hasta este domingo. Sobre todo en la zona del Priorat, sur de Tarragona y Terres de l'Ebre.
Espadaler también ha explicado que, en estos momentos, no hay ninguna persona confinada y ha recordado que el transporte escolar todavía permanece cerrado en las "zonas calientes" y que tomarán la decisión de reabrirlo o no hacia las siete de esta tarde. El conseller ha explicado que todas la carreteras que ayer fueron cortadas continúan en la misma situación por "petición de los bomberos".
Asimismo, el máximo responsable de Interior ha dicho que no tienen constancia de que haya resultado afectada ninguna vivienda por el fuego. Eso sí, ha recordado que dos pajares han quedado destruidos por las llamas. Hay que remarcar, asimismo, que no ha habido ninguna persona herida como consecuencia del incendio.
El centro de mando se trasladará de Camallera a La Pera "para estar más cerca de la zona que ahora mismo concentra los esfuerzos de los servicios de extinción", ha explicado Espadaler.
Afectaciones en la red eléctrica
Hay unos 300 abonados, de las poblaciones de Vilopriu y Garrigola que se han quedado sin suministro eléctrico. "Está previsto que en dos horas, según informaciones de Endesa, la avería esté subsanada", ha remarcado Espadaler. En estas dos poblaciones también hay problemas con la telefonía fija. "En lo que respecta a telefonía móvil no hay ningún problema", ha añadido el conseller.
La evolución durante la madrugada del incendio ha sido favorable. Por la mañana, al no soplar la tramuntana los medios aéreos han podido trabajar. Tres helicópteros bombarderos y dos avionetas han participado desde primera hora en la extinción del fuego en el Baix Empordà y dos hidroaviones con base en Zaragoza se han añadido posteriormente.
Según ha afirmado el director de la Conselleria de Interior en Girona, Albert Ballesta, los Bomberos de la Generalitat han trabajado intensamente en el flanco derecho del fuego y tratan de evitar que se propague hacia La Pera, Púbol y el macizo de Les Gavarres. También ha subrayado que todavía se desconocen las causas que habrían originado el fuego.
El Departament d'Agricultura, Ramaderia, Pesca, Alimentació y Medi Natural activó ayer el nivel 3 del Plan Alfa. Se prohibió la realización de quemas y, además, se decidió cerrar los macizos de Les Gavarres y Cadiretes-l'Ardenya, así como suspender el transporte escolar en los municipios de la zona.
Según los datos del Servei Català de Trànsit, a estas alturas se encuentra cortada la carretera GI-642 a su paso por La Pera. Por otra parte, la carretera GIV-6232 está cortada en Vilopriu y la GI-634 en Colomers. En estas dos carreteras se realizan desvíos señalizados.
Se mantiene la alerta del Plan INFOCAT
Los servicios de Protecció Civil de la Generalitat mantiene la alerta del Plan especial de emergencias por incendios forestales de Catalunya INFOCAT por el incendio forestal de Vilopriu que se activó anoche. También se ha activado la Unidad Móvil de Protección Civil (UMOPC), que hace las funciones de Centro de Mando Avanzado (CCA) de la emergencia. Cuatro técnicos de la DGPC se han desplazado a la zona.
Protecció Civil también pide a la población que evite cualquier situación de riesgo y evite desplazamientos por la zona que puedan entorpecer el paso de los vehículos de emergencias.


http://www.lavanguardia.com/local/gi...#ixzz2kRCLGl86

----------

